
Show HN: Dksnap – Docker Snapshots for Dev and Test Data - EthanJJackson
https://github.com/kelda/dksnap
======
verdverm
This reminds me of a time when someone wanted to send me 17 5Gb docker images
of data, that later needed to be merged.

We made them produce a tar.gz instead. I've never understood why people put
data in containers, given the alternatives that are meant for managing data

~~~
DevMois
I do it for development purposes of heavily data (state) dependant
applications to roll back or jump to various specific scenarios very quickly

~~~
EthanJJackson
I agree. I would never put data in a container in production, but for
development purposes it can be helpful.

